# New player in Yeast



## DU99 (4/9/15)

Imperial Organic Yeast comes in a can


----------



## mofox1 (4/9/15)

DU99 said:


> Imperial Organic Yeast comes in a can


#They were put there by a man.#


----------



## fishingbrad (4/9/15)

#In a Factory Down Town.#


----------



## NewtownClown (4/9/15)

Bugger me blind. All this time I thought all yeast was organic matter.


----------



## DU99 (4/9/15)

But is it certified.


----------



## TheWiggman (4/9/15)

Ooooh it's organic! Not like those FASCIST, GMO-RIDDEN NON-ORGANIC Big Yeast companies, lacing my beers with poison and lining the pockets of the corporate masses!
Sorry, I get annoyed by the use of the word organic because it reminds me of crude oil, a completely organic compound.

Interestingly some of the yeast strains appear to be in wide use already ("The world’s most popular lager strain is ready for you", "Brewers swear by this strain to achieve super bright ales in a short amount of time"). Are they using existing strains, producing them to obtain the organic certification and re-labelling? I like the can idea and the fact it's 150ml of yeast. I'm assuming the cans are not 150 megalitre as they are labelled.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/9/15)

and 200 Billion yeast cells per can 

Would be good to import some.


----------



## DU99 (4/9/15)

Long as custom's don't open them to check


----------



## mckenry (4/9/15)

I'd be keen to try some. Especially at 200B cells. Would make stepping up quicker.


----------



## technobabble66 (4/9/15)

No mention of attenuation estimates. Massive, frustrating fail. 
Also, use of hipsterish names = fail. 

Otherwise it's very interesting to see a new player in the yeast sector. I'll be curious to see how different their strains are from the others or if, as Wiggman queries, whether they're regular strains that have simply been produced organically. 
They can certainly write a good spiel! 
What's with the can? Is it meant to contain the appropriate dose to inoculate a single 21L batch? Looks bigger than that to me. 
Any suppliers around here looking to stock them?

Ps, @Wiggman: now you can stop producing those nasty inorganic beers!


----------



## sponge (4/9/15)

It's always good to know alcohol tolerance as well. Hopefully with time they'll put that up with attenuation.

Nice to see new players in the yeast market though.


----------



## Mardoo (4/9/15)

All my beer is silicon-based. Sorry TB.


----------



## Spiesy (4/9/15)

Pratty1 said:


> and 200 Billion yeast cells per can
> 
> Would be good to import some.


Good luck with customs and the stupendous freight charges for express shipping ex-US.

When shipping in the likes of Wyeast or White Labs, your landed cost is often increased 100-130% with freight charges (and that's with a reasonable sized order). Exchange rate is also current below 70c, so you can add another 30% there. Then you have to hope that customs don't hold your order - it happens.

I know that some local retailers approached these guys when they were exhibiting at the US Homebrew Conference months back, but I don't believe anything came of it.


----------



## klangers (4/9/15)

I would love to see the can filler that fills those...

I also doubt that it will be 200B cells by the time it makes its way from the good old US of A.... that will be a bit of a headache for them to guarantee! At least White Labs are honest and say they can't really say as it depends on the ambient conditions etc...


----------



## Weizguy (4/9/15)

It appears that our old mate who once worked for Wyeast, Jess Caudill is one of the primaries of this new company. I recognise Owen's name as well.
Maybe it's the fallout after Dave Logsdon left to go brewing?

A little careful rebranding of strains, and some re-jigging of promotional material, and a new-look packaging deployment.
Now, you can produce certified organic beer with this product, and so attract and retain some niche market segment, if you desire.

I wish them the best of luck.


----------



## TheWiggman (4/9/15)

100ml = 100B cells for Wyeast and Whitelabs
150ml = 200B cells for Imperial

Denser yeast?


----------



## Weizguy (4/9/15)

Looks like Mr Malty needs to update his Yeast Equivalency Chart.


----------



## danestead (4/9/15)

So I assume these yeasts are high in alcohol tolerance and are not treated with pesticides?


----------



## DU99 (4/9/15)

yeast strains information


----------



## SJW (4/9/15)

Looks good to me, I wonder if any of the retailers who already import Wyeast will get some in?


----------



## DU99 (4/9/15)

i put a post in facebook to the company and got this relpy



> Imperial Organic Yeast We are talking to some shops/distributors right now. Nothing set yet...


----------



## fraser_john (4/9/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> It appears that our old mate who once worked for Wyeast, Jess Caudill is one of the primaries of this new company. I recognise Owen's name as well.
> Maybe it's the fallout after Dave Logsdon left to go brewing?
> 
> A little careful rebranding of strains, and some re-jigging of promotional material, and a new-look packaging deployment.
> ...


With the Seibel Institute US$100 odd will get you a sample of any strain you want on a slide, then you are off to reculture and produce whatever brand you want. Anyone with a degree in microbiology could do this.

Here is a big hint [email protected]!...... Hire a young microbiology graduate, buy some slides, get culturing, get it packaged on contract by the local Yahkult packaging plant and sell four Yahkult sized tubs for $20, each tub should be enough for one brew after a starter, or two tubs for direct pitch. 

I only ask for 10% commission.


----------



## Weizguy (4/9/15)

They are very responsive today.
I contacted via their webform and received a positive reply from Owen regarding the addition of Celsius temps for their yeasts' preferred operating conditions.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/9/15)

So what do I do with my non organic starter....


----------



## Weizguy (4/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> So what do I do with my non organic starter....


Just turf it, it's so yesterday...
Probably full of pesticides and inorganic yeast nutrients.
Better off without it. Join the hipster revolution!


----------



## spog (4/9/15)

DU99 said:


> Imperial Organic Yeast comes in a can


Good on em.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/9/15)

Canning makes sense. Fresh recycled yeast.
Bring in the Brew geeks. It sounds like a sensible feed into home brewing on a larger scale? Fantasize that shit.
Temperature variations are the final assault on the canned isn't it? Like any other yeast option.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/9/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Just turf it, it's so yesterday...
> Probably full of pesticides and inorganic yeast nutrients.
> Better off without it. Join the hipster revolution!


Does that mean I need to grow a pathetic beard, wear tight light brown jeans with volleys and call my beer some wanky name


----------



## spog (4/9/15)

Oi,stop picking on Volleys . They're an icon.
Beard,light brown jeans and a wanky named beer are optional...nah the last 3 can piss off.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/9/15)

Isn't stereotyping banned these days? -_-

Think beer! Beer!


----------



## danestead (4/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Does that mean I need to grow a pathetic beard, wear tight light brown jeans with volleys and call my beer some wanky name


Yes, if it means your profile picture has clothes on!


----------



## Spohaw (4/9/15)

spog said:


> Oi,stop picking on Volleys . They're an icon.
> Beard,light brown jeans and a wanky named beer are optional...nah the last 3 can piss off.


Damn ...... I got a beard , own some light brown pants and have started naming my beers ( to tell them apart ) 

Wondered why the dickheads in freo were calling me " some sort of hipster " 

No volleys but


----------



## antiphile (5/9/15)

Spiesy said:


> Exchange rate is also current below 70c, so you can add another 30% there.


Sorry Spiesy. Can't help myself. Working in percentages seems so intuitive, doesn't it? At an exchange rate of 70, I think you'll find you need to add about 42.857%. :blink:


----------



## mckenry (5/9/15)

antiphile said:


> Sorry Spiesy. Can't help myself. Working in percentages seems so intuitive, doesn't it? At an exchange rate of 70, I think you'll find you need to add about 42.857%. :blink:


About?? hahaha.
Yep, thats it. An explanation for those wanting it. When its at 70, you need to add 30c to make a dollar. 30c is 42.857% of 70c.

For real ease of numbers, if we are at 50c, you need to add another 50c which is 100% more, not 50% more.


----------



## sponge (5/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> So what do I do with my non organic starter....


Dehydrate it..

So that you can re-hydrate it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/9/15)

sponge said:


> Dehydrate it..
> 
> So that you can re-hydrate it.


You might be onto something there


----------



## DU99 (5/9/15)

you could split a can and store it and make a starter's,or yeast wash at the end..saves a few $$$ if money is a issue


----------



## Bribie G (6/9/15)

fraser_john said:


> With the Seibel Institute US$100 odd will get you a sample of any strain you want on a slide, then you are off to reculture and produce whatever brand you want. Anyone with a degree in microbiology could do this.
> 
> Here is a big hint [email protected]!...... Hire a young microbiology graduate, buy some slides, get culturing, get it packaged on contract by the local Yahkult packaging plant and sell four Yahkult sized tubs for $20, each tub should be enough for one brew after a starter, or two tubs for direct pitch.
> 
> I only ask for 10% commission.


That's more or less what a couple of grad students did in WA a few years ago. I think the name was Proculture and the product was fantastic - Nev sold the stuff. Then they stopped doing it and went on to develop flying cars or something. 
The culture came in a single vial.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/9/15)

Just wondering about the canning process. I assume they just use a crimp method and not heat welding on the can


----------



## Dips Me Lid (7/9/15)

I don't think heat welding is used in can manufacturing these day's, I believe it's all double seam crimping.


----------



## klangers (7/9/15)

Dips Me Lid said:


> I don't think heat welding is used in can manufacturing these day's, I believe it's all double seam crimping.


Correct. The can body is formed by press extrusion (vaguely similar to drop forging) and the lid by stamping. After filling, the lids are "seamed" onto the bodies by crimping the seams.


----------



## Weizguy (7/9/15)

klangers said:


> Correct. The can body is formed by press extrusion (vaguely similar to drop forging) and the lid by stamping. After filling, the lids are "seamed" onto the bodies by crimping the seams.


Just like beer cans, which are the next big thing in beer packaging for micros. Already started in the US, 21st Amendment, Oskar Blues, etc


----------



## Spiesy (7/9/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Just like beer cans, which are the next big thing in beer packaging for micros. Already started in the US, 21st Amendment, Oskar Blues, etc


And in Australia.


----------



## Mardoo (7/9/15)

Mornington Sacchariferous Stout


----------



## Reman (14/9/15)

Modus operandi 985ml Rye IPA, that's one big can!


----------

